# Copperhead 23 or Mud Buddy



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am going to get a SD and was wondering if anybody had any input about the Copperhead. They are much lighter and seem a little more affordable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you have ur mind set on it being a SD?


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

What size boat is it going on?


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it will be a SD. It's going on a welded 1648


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JeffroSoup (Jan 19, 2013)

From what I have read and seen in person mudbuddy is the way to go. I have a fried with one of the first 35hp hyper sport sd they came out with and has had it for years with absolutely zero problems. If I'm not mistaken I believe copper head does not have a neutral so the prop is always spinning. You can get both the 23 hp and 25 hp sd mini for under 5k. Both have neutral. The only draw back about the mini is a manual trim. But j think copper head also has that. Mud buddy has been around for 20 years and is well established. Lots of people say mudbuddy has bad customer service but the ones who say that are asking for ridiculous things like motor replacement or part replacement long after the motor is oit of warranty. 

I too will be getting a new sd at tax time and I'm 99% positive I'llgo with the 25hp mini. I have a light 1548 flat bottom. I know I have seen the mud buddys take a whopping and keep on going.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

With the size boat u have a 23hp motor will be under powering yourself


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

i was tryng to decide between the 2 and decided on the mud buddy over the copperhead!! the neutral is nice haven't used it a lot but what i have it runs nice !! have it on a older polar kraft 14 ft wide body and it pushes it along pretty good ! price wasn't that much more but you get the nuetral and the weight isn't that bad on it !


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

From what I've heard, the copperheads will give you more speed. They claim they have perfected the prop/gear ratio to make more of the same motors other manufactures use. Some people that have them claim outboard speeds. They are also significantly lighter and simpler. Personally I like simpler. Clutches and hydraulic trim are luxuries that weigh more and have the possibility to fail when you need them.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

what would be nice is taking them both out for a test drive !!!


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

I would go with a bigger motor than the copperhead on that boat. You want the most hp you can get in a mud motor that your boat can still handle safely. I would take a look at pro drive, gatortail, or go-devil. Two of my friends both have 35 hyperdrives and they have both replaced there clutches and numerous belts and they take good care of there stuff. And mud buddys customer service sucks. I went with a pro drive and have had no issues with it


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Not to keen on mud buddies customer service, very simple issued problems because in my opinion they just tell you what you want here and then don't follow through with what they say they are going to do!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

pretty good friends with the man that sold me my mud buddy hope he will take care of me if I do have any problems he steered me to mud buddy over copperhead !


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

Not mud buddys are bad or anything because a lot of people love them just seem to have a few more problems than the other major mud motor companies


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

countryboy17 said:


> Not mud buddys are bad or anything because a lot of people love them just seem to have a few more problems than the other major mud motor companies



I beat the hell out of mine a have had no issues at all except for broken stuff when I hit something. Its also modded and still have no issues. What people don't realize is these are not outboards or anything close. They are not run in places where you would ever think of running an outboard either. If you stay up on little maintenance items and check your motor now and again it will benefit you 10 fold over just running the crap out of it and never doing any maintenance. I run with a bunch of people who all run modded MB and none that I know of has had any problems they didn't do themselves. 

As far as MB customer service I have never personally had any problems with them. Always had what I needed on hand and were ready to help however they could. They have also shipped a red delivery to me twice because I was down because of hitting a pile of rocks and the prop trashed. ( I now have a spare on hand) BPS has changed owners and the new owner is doing his best to make the customer service even better. MB in Utah is not he only place to get parts there are dealer networks all over the country and most of them would be glad to help and ship you whatever you need. 

Sooooo I guess you know where my vote goes. 

FYI: I am on my original belt and I have 145 hours on it.


----------



## DrakeTaker (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a Mud Buddy 35hp Vanguard on an 1860 War Eagle, and I too have put my rig through hell and back many times. Had big water blow out on me on the bay one time, leaving only 4 - 6 inches of water and a fully stranded and beached boat. I "four-wheeled" the rig by digging the prop deep into the sand, rocks and occasional boulders. I was holding on with 2 hands trying to control the thing, as the beast of a motor pushed the rig several hundred yards to deeper water. That was a belt that had 130 hours on it, and I couldn't believe something didn't break. I checked the prop afterwards, and I lost a good 2 inches of circumference.

At the end of last year, I had duck fever waaay to bad so against better judgment I launched onto 3"+ of ice and proceeded to blaze a trail more than a mile long, and then spun around over and over to open up a spot for the ducks to land. With the prop constantly hitting huge chunks of ice, my shoulder getting rocked every which way trying to control the boat, I was sure I was going to rip the teeth off the belt. But nope, we got back in safely, with a promise not to put myself and my rig through that again! 

3 times I've been caught in high winds and unbelievable rain (as recent as a couple Fridays ago - Halloween), out on the Bay. Drove the rig for more than 3 miles straight into 40mph winds, hard rain, and 2 - 4 footers, water thrashing us like crazy, and I was sure that the engine would somehow succumb to the drenching rain, waves, etc,... But nope, we arrived safely back to port. 

Mud Buddy customer service has been excellent for me. Call them, or email them, (Micah is who I deal with),... accurately describe the issue, and they have taken care of every issue I have had. That's part of the reason that after owning the rig for nearly 10 years, I didn't hesitate to upgrade mufflers, the hydraulic lift, lock out pin, etc,..

Get the rock guard, it's a simple addition, but it has saved my prop, the belt, and my hand, arm and shoulder too many times to ever count.

The only other item I'll add is get the biggest motor your boat can safely carry. When I'm fully loaded with dudes and deeks, I can only get the boat on plane when I'm running a brand new prop. I can plane off at 24 mph with a light load and 2 guys or less, but otherwise, I plow through the water at about 12mph. 

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

I have an Excel 1854 with a 4200 black Death Mudd Buddy motor. I have been all over wildfowl bay with it. The guys loaded to the hilt with gear, 24mph. I had it since 2012 and not problems with any item. It can cruise the middle ground as the open waterPruchased from Freeway Marine---Jim.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

FYI: Remmi870's boat had a modded 35 MB on it before he purchased it. I know that for a fact. It handled it like a champ............. 

I put that boat thru some **** too and it always handled it perfectly. I could plane that boat out with a med size load in 1 1/2 boat links in 6" of water.


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have found my choice. Going with a MB 35


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

So does anyone have experience with a copperhead?


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

I know a guy that had the 18 and went to a 23. That's why I was considering one. They are lightweight and simple. I found a nice MB and for the price I can mod it if I want to and get more bang


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

